# Replacement Gheenoe rub rails?



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Ask Taco where to get them locally.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my experience with taco marine is that they only wanted to sell to dealers and such :-/ if you can find it on the taco web site any local dealer that deals with them should be able to get it otherwise in a last ditch effort you might try posting up on the custom gheenoe site and maybe one of the guys close to the shop will get it and ship it to you? have you even called them yet? custom gheenoe??? i've ordered stuff from them and they've always shipped to my home


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Holy Cow Dude You are in BFE !!! 

can You Drive To Live Oak ?


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

I did not try custom Gheenoe just Gheenoe. Thanks for the suggestion. NoeEttica it ain't BFE, but I think I can see it from here. I am about as far away from the rest of Florida as you can be without actually leaving the state. Anyway, thanks again for the inputs guys.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will ask my Shipper about Details ... They Would Have to be Wrapped and Packed Into a Piece of 3" Pipe With Caps The Packing and Shipping Would Be more than the Rails !


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy crap...I googled Navarre to find out where it is and I found that it is a suburb of BFE!


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

I found Taco rub rails at West marine for $78 each and they are 16'6". They look like a perfect match. Here is a link to the West Marine page. Hope this helps someone else out too.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=113186&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=10112&subdeptNum=10176&classNum=11389


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Think Gheenoe gets $75.00 a Pair 

I put somthing Togather for You ... You Have a PM ...

Hope it works out ...


----------

